# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > Desktop Environments > [xubuntu] How do I lock the screen in XFCE?

## JordyD

How do I lock the screen in XFCE?

Usually I use Ubuntu, and whenever I walk away from my computer, I ctrl+alt+l. But I noticed on my laptop that runs Xubuntu, I can't do that.

Is there a key combination or button I can press?

Thanks,
Jordy

----------


## lipwig

I'm having that same problem. I have added the 'lock screen' action button, which works fine, and my screen is also set to lock once my screen saver loads, but I'm just use to being able to ctrl+alt+l and lock it. Any suggestions would be very much appreciated.

----------


## Denestria

Open the settings manager > keyboard > shortcuts and you can see that the default shortcut to lock the screen is ctrl-alt-del.  If you want to change it, click add on the left, type in a name for your list of shortcuts, (widen the window so you can see the whole thing) select xflock4 shortcut on the right and enter the new key combo.

----------


## adamlau

Or simply run:



```
xflock4
```

----------


## lipwig

Thanks! Problem solved.

----------


## chika.tambun

alternative way...
create icon shortcut on the upper panel by:
1. right click on the panel
2. choose add new items
3. choose action buttons
4. select action type >> Lock
5. nice icon created


ym_id: chika.tambun
"someone that used to use gnome, but recently 'ev impressed with kde, but choose xfce for stability n lightness on jaunty"

----------


## bagy

Press Ctrl+Alt+Delete

----------


## candida

thanks for pointing me in the right direction, in my case however it was already configured in keybord settings correctly to point to /usr/bin/xflock4, but when trying that out on the command line some dependecy were missing: /usr/bin/xlock
where after i had to install xlockmore to obtain the missing executable. It was on a opensuse 11.3 system, i've never got this type of issue on my xubuntu partition..

----------


## berlinick

My case is quite funny:

I have an action button, which isn't (always) workingIn my Settings Manager the keyboard shortcut is set at Ctrl+Alt+Del for xflock4 but the system just doesn't react on the combinationRunning xflock4 in Terminal returns "xscreensaver-command: already locked."

There must be some conflict or something somewhere. I will very much appreciate your suggestions  :Smile: 

Best wishes

----------


## jringoot

Thanks Denestria, clear and concise. 
Works also in  Sabayon Linux.

----------

